# Fiamma island table leg - How solid is it?



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone have experience of using the fiamma Island table leg on their motorhome. I am thinking of installing one in my van, to use a small or alternatively larger table top depending on needs. The van is a Bessaccar E560 and the supplied table is too big, the small supplied foldaway table is OK but not really big enough for main meals. So I thought that instead maybe use a Fiamma Island leg and either the small table top or a new table top of around 24 x 30 inches on this leg. But I don't know just how solid the table leg is when in use or do I need to look for a more robust leg from maybe a boat...
Just to complicate further, if I offset the leg and table from centre, then the small table could be left installed but rotated over one sofa using the offset to allow easy passage thu the van...
But then I see the leg does not clamp in place to it would turn into a missile in an accident, so does anyone know of a more secure option at reasonable cost please?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have one in my Renault, although the base socket is not actually a 'Fiamma' brand.

I also fitted one in my Autocruise because the table supplied with fold out legs was hopeless. Too heavy and awkward to put up, take down, put away. The legs got in the way. It was also too narrow for people seated opposite each other to reach it. With the island leg, we turn the table through 90 deg.

It does wobble a bit. This is due to several reasons: in it's 90 deg. position it is slightly too long. The genuine 'Fiamma' floor socket is a small diameter overall and therefore does not 'spread' the load over the floor very much. I had to install it in a removable panel in the floor and although I screwed this down securely there is a bit of flex.

The table in the Renault didn't wobble very much unless you leaned on it. This was because the table was a bit smaller, we didn't turn it through 90 deg., so sat at the 'side' rather than the end, and the non-'Fiamma' floor socket was a much larger diameter, so spread the load better, and it was fixed into a more secure floor. It is also flat, whereas the Fiamma is domed, so can be a trip hazard.

The Fiamma top sockets are nice and shiney and look good but if I was fitting another floor socket I wouldn't use a Fiamma, I'd find one with a larger flat flange.

hth

Harvey


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Harvey,
I was thinking that it looked too small. I've seen some boat type ones with a larger diameter, but then some of these were lots of money!
The floor is raised where the table would stand so it's easy to reinforce and I have room to use a recessed socket. Ideally I think it needs something nearer 4 inch diameter with the option of locking or clamping in place both in the floor socket and at the table, then it would work well.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This is the one in my Renault. A friend recently bought one and believed it to be a Fiamma, but I don't think it is; It doesn't have 'Fiamma' embossed on it and it is flat like this one, although not *quite* as large a diameter. I think, but am not sure, that he bought it from O'Leary's.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Harvey.
I'm thinking of offsetting the leg to one side, then if I offset the table top to that it is central one way, I can rotate the table top when travelling so that it leaves room to walk through without removing it. Hence the need for a robust support that I can ideally lock or clamp the leg into.
Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiamma*

Hi

I have a Fiamma leg on a Fiamma tripod with a table top attached, as, like you, I fell the larger table is too big and the smaller one not always suitable.

I leave the table set up when travelling and it has never come a cropper.

Incidentally, if you need the Fiamma parts, I suggest a call - well an internet order - with Johns Cross.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If the picture is right, that's what we've got 2 of in our van - we have 2 tables and 2 poles (although we normally only use one). As Russell says, you can get a tripod base for them as well, the pole & table could then be used outside or free standing. We've found ours to be very stable, and it turns round on the pole (centrally - not offset). If you do a google search on "Fiamma table" you should find various parts - I note they do a complete set - recessed base, pole and the conical bit that fits on the pole & screws to the underneath of the table.
I noticed one of the accessory people at Peterborough had some of them - maybe will be at Newbury as well. 

Oh and you can get the plastic filler pieces fro the holes in the recessed bit - stops you getting things stuck in the holes!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiamma table*

Here is a pic of my home made table.

Russell

From my research, Riversway Leisure were the cheapest for the parts, but Johns Cross charged less for postage.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Fiamma*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I have a Fiamma leg on a Fiamma tripod with a table top attached, as, like you, I fell the larger table is too big and the smaller one not always suitable.
> I leave the table set up when travelling and it has never come a cropper.
> Incidentally, if you need the Fiamma parts, I suggest a call - well an internet order - with Johns Cross.
> Russell


As Russell said, check F iamma Products and then F iamma Accessories, pics are all there for information.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Fiamma table*



Rapide561 said:


> Here is a pic of my home made table.
> Russell
> From my research, Riversway Leisure were the cheapest for the parts, but Johns Cross charged less for postage.


Your research is out of date Russell, we are the cheapest and our 'postage' is capped at £6-95 maximum

60cm leg R/Way £10-95 Johns Cross £7-50!
Tripod R/Way £32-95 Johns Cross £30-00!
Plug R/way £1-75 Johns Cross £1-50!
etc.

Peter

_Sorry about the advert plug but must rectify info,_


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

Hi

I concur with Peter re the prices at present. I am glad I used the word "WERE" in my post!

Must admit, nice to see Peter has in eye on proceedings.

Russell


----------

